# Wie gefällt Euch die Demo von Arcania: Gothic 4?



## Dandeloo (23. September 2010)

Im Zuge der heutigen Veröffentlichung der Demo von Arcania Gothic 4 würden wir heute gerne von Euch wissen, wie Euch die Demo gefällt. 

*Die Demo könnt Ihr hier bei uns herunterladen.*


----------



## FAQ112 (23. September 2010)

Ich möchte nur sagen das es mich nicht überzeugt und ich es mir nicht kaufen werde. Im vergleich zu Dragon Age oder Oblivion bietet Gothic 4 einfach zu wenig. Sei es die nicht vorhandenen Sprachanimationen, die stark beengten Gebiete oder die schlampige Überarbeitung einiger früherer Menüpunkte.

Doch natürlich ist es für die Fans der Reihe ein langersehntes Spiel. Es ist für mich eher ein Gothic 3 wie es hätte sein sollen und nicht wie ein völlig neues Gothic. Gut da scheiden sich die Geister da dies nur die Demo ist und ja das richtige Spiel erst Zeit brauch um den Spieler in den bann zu ziehen, aber mich muss ein Spiel von Anfang an packen und etwas haben, was für mich interessant ist. Gothic 4 erinnerte mich an Age of Conan beispielsweise.  Da ich Age of Conan Als mmo genial fand habe ich mich 2 Stunden durch die beta gewühlt und dann war leider jegliches "sucht" oder "Genuss" Gefühl verflogen und ich muss sagen, ein gutes Spiel für das genre jedoch keine Revolution oder gar etwas komplett neues, was ich mir eigentlich von einem Gothic 4 versprochen hatte (in Anbetracht der Konkurrenz wie Dragon Age etc)

Dies ist meine persönliche Meinung und kann gerne wiederlegt oder verbessert werden falls ich etwas zu stark kritisiert haben sollte.

Mfg FAQ 112


----------



## Type your name here (23. September 2010)

Ich bin auch noch nicht wirklich überzeugt, ich habe mir grade das Video angeschaut und muss echt sagen das die Gebiete irgendwie mit wenig Liebe gemacht worden sind.
Wenn ich zum Vergleich mal Risen nehme was dem denk ich am nächsten kommt finde ich die Spielwelt Risen´s echt besser.

Dabei ist das Spiel schon ne weile draußen, ich kann mich jetzt nur auf das beziehen was ich im Video gesehen habe, wenn es aber generell so aussieht fänd ich das echt schade...da würde doch sicherlich mehr gehen.


----------



## Milissa (23. September 2010)

Nun ich hab bis jetz alle Teile immer gespielt und das einzige Grausame war eben Teil 3 gewesen das Demo hat mir wieder hoffnung geben lassen warum wegen kleinigkeiten.

Fängt man grad an sieht man sofort durch das erste gespräch wie Detailgetreu die Gesichter gemacht sind sogar die landschaft wurde richtig schön animiert oder das Meer . Wenn man durch Gebüsche stolpert verschwinden diese so das du deine gegner erleichtert findes. Zwar konnte man noch nicht schwimmen aber liegt vll daran das es eine Demo ist zudem konnte ich in jedes HAus alles einstecken was bei Spiel bisher nie möglich war wegen diebstahl und gesehen werden ^^ 

Gut was mich bissien gestört hat is das mein guter Held keine 3 zentimeter von nen fels runter rutchen konnte sondern das ich immer springen musste.

Aber schaut mal die Rüstungen an bei Leder is man Geräuschlos unterwegs hat man die schwerere Rüstung an is man bei gezogener waffe erstens langsamer und zzweitens klappert diese die ganze zeit. 

Dann endlich mal für Fernkämpfer eingebaute ziel system ist nett geworden. Mit einen Bogen zielt man spannt an bis genug kraft gesammelt wurde und zielt dabei bis man feuert. Bei Armbrüste ist es anders Zielen und Feuern und das Nachladen eben. Zudem Bolzen und Pfeile die verzaubert sind. 

In den anderen Teile konnt man sich so durch prügeln hier merkt man es gibt Gegner wo pure Gewalt nicht hilft . Wie die Käfer wenn die genug schaden haben verkriechen sie sich in ihren Panzer bis sie wieder volles life haben nur mit nen Spell : Blitz kann man die da vorzeitig raus holen. Also muss man achten das man verschiedene waffen und magie mit hat.

Das Interface ist auch nett und einfach gehalten wurden also Anfängerfreundlich .

So ich kauf es mir jedenfall da es mich doch wieder überzeugt hatte


----------



## Toxxical (23. September 2010)

Es gibt noch sehr viele Bugs und "Unstimmigkeiten" z.B.:

-in engen Passagen läuft man gegen unsichtbare Wände
-auch wenn man nicht schwimmen kann sollte man in kleinen Seen nicht gegen unsichtbare wände laufen
-in der Schmiede sind alle Ritzen zwischen den Steinplatten voll mit blauen Pixeln
-die Npcs reden teilweise ohne Animation und vor allem das lachen der Hexe in der Höhle wirkt etwas eigenartig ohne Animation
-die Geliebte des Spielers läuft am Anfang mit voller Absicht gegen die Steine in dem Dorf und hängt erstmal fest
-auch Geschichtliche Dinge kommen etwas komisch rüber: Bei jeder Quest sagt man das man alle Gegner mit links schafft aber die Gegner auf den Feldern, die von der Sonne geschwächt sind, natürlich nicht.
                                                                                            Die Höhle der Hexe hat nur 1 Eingang(oder Ausgang, wie mans nimmt) und dann Frage ich mich einfach wie die Hexe mit dem Spieler am Anfang an den ganzen mobs vorbeigekommen ist.
-auch wenn von Anfang an klar war das es kein Gothic mehr sein wird, stört es das man fast alle Angriffsrichtungen bereits am Anfang schon bekommt. Mann muss nicht mehr mehr zu einem "Ausbilder" laufen für jeden Skillpunkt aber ob dies ein Vorteil oder Nachteil gegenüber der Fans ist, kann ich nicht sagen, da es jeder für sich entscheiden sollte wie er das neue System findet.
-Die Kampfsteuerung ist manchmal etwas nervig wenn man genau in die entgegengesetzte Richtung der Gegner seine Attacken ausführt

Wenn einige dieser Punkte verbessert werden, kann ich mir vorstellen die PS3 Version zu kaufen, weil diese nicht so von Systemvoraussetzungen abhängig ist und ich nicht Frustriert von den Niedrigen Grafikeinstellungen zu meiner neuen Grafikkarte schauen muss.

Es kann sich auch einfach um eine vorab Version handeln die schon von Anfang an "fertig" war und eben jetzt zum Testen raus gebracht wurde. 
Ich werde mich auf jeden Fall nochmal Informieren was die comm sagt wenn das Spiel raus gekommen ist.


----------



## Milissa (24. September 2010)

Ich kauf es ja und falls der Thread dann noch exestiert gebe ich nen zwichen Bericht gern ab wenn ich im Spiel wieder soweit bin wie in der Demo ^^ Ob sich was geändert hat oder nicht .


----------



## Ryou (24. September 2010)

Ich stimme dem VorVorPoster in Sachen Bugs und Ärgernissen voll zu, allerdings hoffe ich ja inständig, dass das Hauptspiel besser ausgebessert sein wird.
Kleines Minus von mir bezüglich Bogen ect. , wenn man einen Pfeil abschießt sirrt der durch die Luft als ob er aus einem Bolzenschuss gerät käme, außerdem muss ich sagen prallen Pfeile nicht mehr so schön von Wänden ab. Oder aber man sieht es nicht genau, ich hatte das in einer der Höhlen.
Was mir noch negativ auffällt ist die Tatsache das SB und Jowood in der Demo das Ende des Hauptspiels spoilern, ist kein Drama da man sich denken kann das man als Guter, über das Böse gewinnt und das Königreich befreit. Allerdings wollte ich doch schon gern ein Alternatives Ende, bzw nicht schon in der Demo wissen wen ich da alles umhaue und was ich sammeln werde.
Fazit: An sich ein schönes Rollenspiel, da aber Gothic 1 und Gothic 2 einfach erstklassig waren kommt auch dieses nicht an sie heran.
Meiner Meinung nach ist sogar das riesige und extrem lange Gothic 3 einen ticken stimmiger als die bis jetzt gezeigte Insel Fashir.


----------



## d2wap (24. September 2010)

Es fehlt der Punkt:
"Ich habe die Demo noch nicht gespielt"
oder
"Mich lässt die Demo kalt - ich warte auf das fertige Spiel "


----------



## Arino (24. September 2010)

hab mal fürs erste abgestimmt, was auch immer ich unter "lässt sich an" verstehen soll ;-)
hab die demo gespielt und fands klasse. das comment vonwegen gibt nur ein eingang in 
die höhle und wie is die hexe an den monstern vorbei gekommen ist schwachsinn. wieso 
kann man in wow mit/auf nem rochen fliegen??? ;-) *hust*

grafisch gesehen hats sich vom 3. teil gut abgehoben wober die grafik für gothic 3 schon sehr schön war.
einen bug hatte ich vorhin dass der sonneneffekt etwas verwirrt über dem berg kam, als sei ein unsichtbarer baum vor mir.
story kann man halt nicht verfolgen, wober ich hoffe dass dies nicht der start vom spiel ist,
weil ich mit djego trainieren will ;-)
das mit den talentpunkten find ich gut gelöst, da die runen gegen teleporter umgetauscht wurden
und man nicht immer endlos laufen/teleportieren muss um mal fix beim trainer zu skillen.
die ladezeiten die ich hatte, welche zugleich auch sehr selten waren.. sind fast kaum bemerkbar von der länge her.
abwarten wie sich das zur finalen version noch ändern wird. 

da ich risen nur sehr wenig gespielt habe, möchte ich da auch keine vergleiche äußern. 
jedoch vom ersten eindruck finde ich die grafik von gothic 4 wesentlich hübscher.

ich werds mir zumindest hohlen und es macht in der demo zumindest beim monster kloppen einen wesentlich schöneren eindruck als 
bei den wildschweinen in gothic 3 ;-)


----------



## paparon (24. September 2010)

Ich würde die Demo gern spielen. Aber irgendwie starte sie nicht. Keine Fehlermeldung. Nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 

Hab schon 3x installiert und deinstallier. Es will einfach net funzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein System:

Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 630 Processor (4 CPUs), ~2.8GHz
Memory: 4096MB RAM
Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_gdr.100618-1621)
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT 512MB





Alle Treiber etc. sind auf dem neusten Stand.


----------



## Dandeloo (24. September 2010)

d2wap schrieb:


> Es fehlt der Punkt:
> "Ich habe die Demo noch nicht gespielt"
> oder
> "Mich lässt die Demo kalt - ich warte auf das fertige Spiel "



Nicht wirklich, da sich die Umfrage ja exklusiv an die Leute richtet, die die Demo gespielt haben. Wer es nicht gespielt hat und lieber warten möchte, kann ja die Qualität der Demo nicht beurteilen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varhjhin (24. September 2010)

Ich habe die Demo nicht gespielt, aber für mich gibt es mehrere Faktoren, warum ich das Spiel nicht kaufen werde:

1. Keine Fraktionen. So ziemlich die dümmste Design-Entscheidung die man bei einem Gothic-Titel treffen kann

2. Vorgegebene Reihenfolge beim Erforschen der Welt, unsichtbare Mauern inklusive

3. Anspruchloses Kampfsystem. Hallo? Die Gegner leuchten wenn sie eine starke Attacke aufladen und sind so lahm, dass Ausweichen kein Problem ist

4. Keine Trainer mehr, sondern ein Skillbaum (eines der Features die Gothic zu was besonderem gemacht haben)

5. Crafting in der Wildnis. Man hat genug Metall und eine Gussform? Hey, mit dem Arcania-Taschen-Amboss ist schmieden im Sumpf kein Problem!

6. Viele Kleinigkeiten wie zB. kein schwimmen, kein Klettern, kein Schlafen (man kann sich in die Betten zwar reinlegen und wieder aufstehen, aber das wars), keine Reaktion der NPCs auf gezogene Waffen etc.

Als ob das alles nicht genug währe (eigentlich reicht schon jeder Punkt, zumindest aber die ersten drei, einzeln) müsste ich warscheinlich auch noch meinen PC extra aufrüsten...




All das war mir bereits bekannt als die Demo zum Download bereitgestellt wurde. Und nur um zu sehen ob Diegos Gesicht wirklich ganz nett gelungen, die Grafik ziemlich gut, der Held sich wirklich eine Fönfrisur verpasst beim Aufstehen, und das Spiel bei mir eine mittelprächtige Ruckelorgie ist, war es mir echt nicht wert.


----------



## Progamer13332 (24. September 2010)

omg das is mal überhaupt kein gothic mehr, hallo warum geht das mit ner verlobung los und warum is meine frau schwanger, was soll sowas 0o, sind wir hier bei den sims? xX 

ganz ehrlich es gothic 1,2,3 nie gegeben hätte und teil 4 der erste wäre, dann würde das game weit unter divinity 2 liegen


----------



## tschilpi (24. September 2010)

Habt ihr schon gemerkt, dass im Questlog bei der Quest ''A Gothic Tale''' das Ende des Spiels (!) in einem Satz verraten wird? Extrem mega Fail der Entwickler oder nur eine Verarschung?


----------



## Chaz0r (24. September 2010)

Technik:
Die Grafik sieht sehr gut aus, auch auf minimalen Einstellungen noch immer ganz gut. Auf mittleren Details läuft es auf meinem System, was unter den minimalen Anforderungen liegt, ganz gut. Dennoch müsste, auch wenn das Spiel sehr gut aussieht, das Ganze auch auf schlechteren Systemen ruckelfrei auf maximalen Details laufen. Ich hab Risen nicht gespielt, aber das Niveau der Grafik sieht sehr ähnlich aus wobei die Hardwareanforderungen doch um Welten auseinanderliegen. Hier sollte dringend noch optimiert werden.

Die Welt:
Sieht sehr gut aus. Nicht ganz so perfektionistisch wie es bei den ersten 3 Teilen war, aber immer noch sehr schön und sehr detailsverliebt.

Sonstiges zur Technik: 
Manche Animationen in den Dialogen wirken sehr hölzern, auch die Animation zum aufheben. Der Sprung ist irgendwie viel zu hoch und zu lang. Die Synchronsprecher machen gute Arbeit, auch wenn ich mich daran gewöhnen musste, dass der Held die Stimme von Leonardo DiCaprio hat. Im Nachhinein passt sie aber wohl.

Gameplay:
Es spielt sich eher wie ein Two Worlds 2. Es ähnelt dem Kampfsystem aus Two Worlds, ist aber wesentlich durchdachter und spielt sich besser. Scheint ganz gut zu sein. Die Quests waren alle sehr Standartmässig. Töte das und töte das, wobei das geschichtliche Drumherum aber ganz nett ist.
Inhalt der Demo fand ich sehr gut gewählt, sofern man im fertigen Spiel nicht so zügig an so gute Ausrüstung kommt.

Fazit:
Es ist ein anderes Gothic, was mir persönlich in der Demo aber ganz gut gefallen hat. Es war nicht der Überknaller schlechthin, aber n Kauf würde sich meiner Meinung nach lohnen. Aber technisch scheint das Ganze nicht optimal auf den PC portiert zu sein, das müsste auch auf schwächeren Systemen laufen. Ich ladt mir nun einfach mal die Demo von Risen, damit ich mit dem inoffiziellen Nachfolger von Gothic auch nochma spielerisch, technisch und im Design vergleichen kann.
Ein Kauf scheint Arcania aber wohl wert zu sein. Hoffentlich bringen sie Moddingtools, da wird die Langlebigkeit eines RPGs doch immer drastisch erhöht.


----------



## Butterfinger (24. September 2010)

Ich habe die Demo nicht gespielt und werds auch nie aber ich stimmt trotzdem für furchtbar. :-)


----------



## Dexter2000 (24. September 2010)

keine ahnung was ihr habt ich finds geil ich hol es mir auch.
Und die kleine Bugs wie ihr sie nennt wie man knn nicht Schiwmmen ist so gewollt und den einzigen fehler den ich bemerkt habe, war dieser Armbrust bug wenn ich schießen wollte dann wirbelt er die Armbrust hin und her


----------



## Caps-lock (24. September 2010)

Ich hab die Demo grade angespielt und irgendwie gibt es nichts wirklich positives.
Die Grafik ist ganz nett, hat man aber mittlerweile auch schon öfter in der Qualität gesehen. (keine neuen Maßstäbe)
Der Ton ist auch ganz nett, das Design ist ganz nett.
Die Quests sind halt wie es immer ist, bringt Gegenstand a von b nach c und töte d gegner an Stelle f. Ok das Rad an dieser Stelle neu zu erfinden ist eben schwer.

Die Perfomance ist der Grafik angemessen. Es läuft auf meinem Coreduo @ 3.16 gHz mit einer 4780 butterweich.

Also haben wir ein paar neutral positive Dinge auf der Haben Seite.

Jetzt die Dinge die mich persönlich sehr gestört haben, obwohl es vielleicht nur Kleinigkeiten sind.
Der Held wirkt nicht wirklich in die Welt integriert weil:

- wenn ich mit den Waffen auf Gegenstände oder Wände haue gibts genau keine Reaktion. Weder ein Plonk noch Funken oder ein paar Holzsplitter. 
Fässer die man zerstören konnte gabs schon in Diablo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
- ich hüpfe ins Wasser und nichts passiert. Keine Spritzer, keine Tropfen kein garnix. 
- Man läuft durch Büsche und diese verschwinden einfach ^^. Kein Geraschel oder irgendwelche Ansätze von Pflanzenphysik.
Genauso ist es mit dem Gras. Selbst in Onlinerollenspielen wo man weniger Perfomance für das Spiel ansich hat, ist sowas schon implementiert.

Erst ist man der letzte Dreck für den Anführer und nachdem man eine Kleinigkeit für ihn erledigt hat ist man sein Sohn.
Leute mit Namen nennen einen Freund, NPCs ohne Namen sagen sowas wie: Hey Fremder ich hab keine Zeit für dich.

DIe Kampfkamera ist richtig übel, besonders wenn man diese Seitwärtsrollen macht.

Das Spiel ist ganz ok, aber für mich auf jedenfall nicht den Vollpreis einer Neuerscheinung wert. Also werde ich warten bis es als Goty Edition erscheint oder die 20 Euro unterschreitet. Der Knaller den man von Gothic 4 erwartet ist es definitiv in der Demo nicht.

Ansonsten würde mich noch interessieren ob die Gamephysik mit Nvidiakarten besser ist und ob man jetzt als Besitzer einer guten ATI Karte einfach mal Pech gehabt hat.


----------



## DiSLiK3S (24. September 2010)

Varhjhin schrieb:


> Ich habe die Demo nicht gespielt, aber für mich gibt es mehrere Faktoren, warum ich das Spiel nicht kaufen werde:
> 
> 1. Keine Fraktionen. So ziemlich die dümmste Design-Entscheidung die man bei einem Gothic-Titel treffen kann
> 
> ...



Kann mich dir einfach nur anschließen!
Ich bin ein Gothic-Fan erster Stunde und habe alle Teile sehr gerne gespielt (selbst Gothic 3).
Den Scharm den die ersten Teile haben/hatten ist in diesem Spiel nicht mehr vorhanden.
Auch wenn diese an manchen Stellen wirklich verbuggt waren, habe ich den Entwicklern die Fehler verziehen.
Denn man merkte wirklich an jeder Ecke der Welt, das die Entwickler ihr eigenes Spiel wirklich mochten und viel "Liebe zum Detail" investiert haben.
Dieses Gefühl stellte sich natürlich auch direkt wieder bei Risen ein und ich habe dieses Spiel wirklich genossen.

Und um auch mal auf deine Punkte einzugehen die für mich am wichtigsten sind.

*1. Keine Fraktionen:*
Das war wirklich ein großer Fehler von Spellbound...denn ich habe es wirklich gut gefunden sich bei einer Fraktion beliebt zu machen und dann für diese zu arbeiten.

*2. Vorgegebene Reihenfolge...:*
Wirklich sehr schade, denn bei Gothic hatte man immer zu jederzeit die Freiheit einfach die Welt zu erkunden, dies wird hier nicht möglich sein.

*4. Keine Trainer mehr...:*
Auch wirklich sehr schade, man freute sich irgendwie immer auf die neuen Gebiete die man erkundet hatte und deren Trainer die einem neues beibringen konnten.

*6. Viele Kleinigkeiten wie zB. kein schwimmen...:*
Für mich eigentlich einer der wichtigsten Punkte überhaupt was der Atmosphäre des Spiels wirklich den Rest gibt!
Denn gerade solche Dinge, dass man sofort zusammengestaucht wurde wenn man mit gezückter Waffe durch die Straßen lief, hatte den Spielen wirklich Atmosphäre verliehen.
Oder das man sofort aus den Häusern von deren Bewohner geworfen wurde als man sich in diesen aufhielt, oder das einem die Leute in den Straßen blöde Kommentare zuwarfen
wenn man an diesen vorbei geschlichen ist. All diese Dinge kennt Gothic 4 nicht, dort kann ich mit gezückter Waffe durch die Gassen wandern, ohne Konsequenzen stehlen, mich in fremde Betten legen,
oder sogar das Huhn meines Nachbarns umbringen ohne das es ihn stören würde!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich denke Jowood und Spellbound haben es nun geschaft die Serie endgültig zu töten, daher freue ich mich auf nächstes Jahr wenn Risen2 in den Regalen steht!


----------



## naero (24. September 2010)

So, erstmal ein großes Danke an Buffed für den schnellen Download. über 400kbs war echt ok für mein 4k dsl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Installation lief Problemlos.
Das Spiel läuft sehr geschmeidig und die Grafik gefällt mir sehr sehr gut!
Ich hab die Demo auch grad durchgespielt und es hat mir echt sehr viel Spaß gemacht und ich habs echt genossen. Garnicht gemerkt wie schnell die Zeit verging.
Das Skillsystem gefällt mir sehr gut. Auch das Kampfsystem mit der Leiste usw erscheint mir wieder sehr gut. Die Stimmen waren witzig und die Quests auch unterhaltsam.
Das einzige was ich mir wünschen würde wäre ein etwas langsamerer Kampfspeed. Der Held schwingt die Waffe doch recht schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Aber ansonsten find ichs echt Klasse und würde es kaufen!^^


----------



## kthxbye (24. September 2010)

Das Game ist vieles... nett anzusehen, gut zu spielen, interessante Umsetzungen diverser Feature.

Aber: Es ist KEIN Gothic!

Außer, dass Namen aus dem Gothic Universum genannt werden, hat es NICHTS mit der Reihe zu tun (wobei Gothic für mich eh bei G2+DNdR aufhörte, da G3 auch schon grottenschlecht war).
Wenns nicht draufstehen würde und man nicht Diego, Lester, Milten etc. in Myrtana treffen würde, sondern Ingo, Dieter und Paul im Schlaraffenland, dann würde ich nicht darauf kommen, dass es ein Teil der Gothic-Reihe sein soll...

Kann mich Varhjhin auch nur anschließen:

Zitat:



> 1. Keine Fraktionen. So ziemlich die dümmste Design-Entscheidung die man bei einem Gothic-Titel treffen kann
> 
> 2. Vorgegebene Reihenfolge beim Erforschen der Welt, unsichtbare Mauern inklusive
> 
> ...



Könnte man sicher noch einige Punkte ergänzen...

Alles in allem ein interessantes Game.. aber eben KEIN Gothic!

mfg


----------



## Haszor (24. September 2010)

So... Ich hab mir das Spiel auch mal runtergeladen, bzw. die Demo.

Das Kampfsystem ging mir bei den ersten... 30 Kämpfen auf den Sack. Der Kerl wollte nicht ausweichen wie ich es ihm befohlen habe, und teilweise ändert er einfach eigenmächtig die Schlagrichtung bzw. das Ziel. (Bei den Goblins bei Diegos Boot z.B...)
Teilweise waren die Gegner dümmer als eine betrunkene Paris Hilton... Einer der Magier in der Höhle bei der Hexe wird gepullt (mit seinen drei Freunden) der Magier rennt... und rennt... Ich hinterher... Er rennt, und rennt... Bleibt nachdem er nicht weiter kann stehen und ist in 4-6 Schlägen tot. Die drei Kerle die bei ihm waren stehen in Reih und Glied und schießen jeweils den Vordermann mit Feuerblitzen ab - Nur der Vorderste schießt an dem stillstehenden namenlosen Helden vorbei gegen die Wand... War da eine Fliege?
Gestört hat mich auch, dass ich parieren konnte, aber das irgendwie nie geholfen hat. 
Gewundert hat mich auch, dass die Kerle teilweise 5 Sekunden Pause gemacht haben nachdem sie geschlagen haben... 

Goblin: HUAAAAA! *schlägt*
Held: Buhahaha *weicht aus, bleibt stehen*
Goblin: *Holt eine Taschenuhr heraus und wartet 5 Sekunden ab*
Goblin: HUAAAA! *will schlagen, kippt um*
Held: *Drückt schnell zwei mal E, hat keine Ahnung was er genommen hat, sieht dabei kacke aus und hat dann das was er hat.

Auch hat mich gewundert wie schnell man da an eine gute Waffe kriegt... Auf dem Weg zur Hexe kriegt man tatsächlich eine Waffe mit 22 Schaden...? Das war in den alten Spielen verdammt viel.


Die Dialoge... Naja, die Stimmen waren noch ganz erträglich, aber perfekt synchronisiert war es nicht. Teilweise fingen sie früher an zu reden, und hörten eher auf. 

Die Quests... Das Übliche halt, aber irgendwie stand NIRGENDS wo genau ich hin muss. "Geh zu meinem Papi" ... Jau... Man rennt ihr hinterher, sie bleibt stehen... "Und jetzt?" Questlog aufgemacht... "Rede mit Papa!" ... Wo war er? Nirgendwo ein Hinweis (Die Karte ist meiner Meinung mach irgendwie doof...) plötzlich bin ich wohl gegen ihn gelaufen...

Das mit dem Skilltree fand ich zwar ganz interessant weil es nicht so anstrengend ist immer zum Lehrer zu rennen... Wobei ich es ganz in Ordnung fand immer zum Lehrer zu rennen.

Mehr fällt mir zur Zeit nicht ein, aber ich werde es mir sicher nicht holen... Da schließe ich mich einem der Vorposter an und warte lieber auf Risen II, denn Teil 1 war gut... Besser als Arcania...


----------



## Progamer13332 (24. September 2010)

naero schrieb:


> So, erstmal ein großes Danke an Buffed für den schnellen Download. über 400kbs war echt ok für mein 4k dsl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



also ich wär bei der demo beinahe eingepennt, das game baut absolut keine spannung auf und grafik alleine rettet da auch nichts


----------



## Kremlin (24. September 2010)

abgesehen von der tatsache, dass die demo durch einen bug, oh er wer hätte das gedacht, schon das ende des eigentlichen spieles verrät, ist es ganz okay.


----------



## Progamer13332 (24. September 2010)

was ich auch nicht ganz verstehe, warum bekomm ich in dem dungeon schon ne paladinrüstung und muss gegen ziemlich stark aussehende gegner kämpfen, steingolems, magier, priester, paladine usw. iwie is das ziemlich unrealistisch


----------



## DiSLiK3S (24. September 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> was ich auch nicht ganz verstehe, warum bekomm ich in dem dungeon schon ne paladinrüstung und muss gegen ziemlich stark aussehende gegner kämpfen, steingolems, magier, priester, paladine usw. iwie is das ziemlich unrealistisch



Ich denke das hat damit zu tun das man fast die gleiche Demo auf der GamesCom und anderen Conventions spielen konnte.
Diese sollte schon möglichst viel zeigen und das in kurzer Zeit, somit denke ich wird sich das Gameplay in den Höhlen in 
der finalen Fassung doch stark unterscheiden.

Aber ehrlich gesagt würde ich Jowood/Spellbound auch zutrauen das sie es einfach so lassen und gut ist.
Oh man, ein gutes hat das Spiel ja...man hat mal wieder was worüber man sich wirklich schlapp lachen kann.
Ganz nach dem Schema -> "It's not a bug, it's a feature"!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Von daher, wird das Spiel vielleicht mal gekauft wenn es für 10 Euro auf der Pyramide bei Saturn landet.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (25. September 2010)

So, hab die Demo nun auch durch.

Ein ganz nettes RPG aber ganz sicher kein Gothic.

Aber könnte man sich eventuell mal zulegen.


----------



## PAUL555 (25. September 2010)

Ich hab mir die Demo gestern geladen und kann leider auch nur sagen das das Spiel(bis auf die Charaktere und die Welt) einfach kein Gothic ist. Ich habe ja nichts dagegen dass man im Meer nicht schwimmen kann, aber warum kann ich nichtmal in einen kleinen See rein? Oder warum hat das Schlafen keine Auswirkungen auf die Tageszeit? Wieso regt sich niemand in der Stadt auf wenn ich die Waffe ziehe, Hühner töte oder einfach alles mitgehen lasse was ich finde?
Das Kampfsystem finde ich ganz nett gemacht aber dennoch etwas zu leicht. Die Gegner brauchen einfach zu lange zum zuschlagen. Bei Steingolems kann ich das ja verstehen aber Goblins müssten doch eigentlich ziemlich flink sein. Dann habe ich noch ein kleinen Bug der aber scheinbar nur bei Besitzen von Radeon HD 3xxx oder 4xxx Grafikkarten auftritt: Das Gras, was ja bekanntlich am Boden wächst, schwebt in der Luft.
Weiß zufälligerweise jemand wie man den Bug behebt?


----------



## Mahoni-chan (25. September 2010)

Mir gefällt die Demo aus dem Grunde nicht, da der Download nun schon das fünfte mal zwischen 500 und 700 MB hängen geblieben ist :ß
Aber von den Vidoes her schaut das Kampfsystem schon einmal deutlich besser aus als die G3 scheiße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


G1 hab ich mitsamt Mods mindestens 10-15 mal durchgespielt und G2 mitsamt AddOn auch 2-3 mal, so gut waren die Spiele damals!


----------



## rocksor (25. September 2010)

FAQ112 schrieb:


> ein gutes Spiel für das genre jedoch keine Revolution oder gar etwas komplett neues, was ich mir eigentlich von einem Gothic 4 versprochen hatte (in Anbetracht der Konkurrenz wie Dragon Age etc)
> 
> Dies ist meine persönliche Meinung und kann gerne wiederlegt oder verbessert werden falls ich etwas zu stark kritisiert haben sollte.



Nur dass die Konkurrenz von Gothic 4 wohl nicht Dragon Age ist. Dragon Age ist ein komplett anderes Spiel mit komplett anderem System. Da kommt wohl eher Risen oder dieses andere Singleplayer Rollenspiel was grad frisch erschienen ist oder bald frisch erscheint, Schande über mein Haupt ich habe den Namen vergessen, korrigiert mich bitte^^

@Topic:
Eigentlich bin ich ja großer Fan von Gothic 1 / 2 (trotz Bugs) und Risen.
Da ja weit bekannt ist, dass Gothic 1, 2 und 3 sich gespielt haben, als hätten die Entwickler einen Bug aus einem Spiel genommen und ihn Gothic genannt, wusste ich nach Risen, dass Jowood eindeutig der Störfaktor bei den Gothic Teilen war. Naja und da erwartet man nicht viel von Gothic 4. Man merkt, dass bei Gothic 4 andere Entwickler am Werk waren. Ich fand vorher an Gothic besonders die Dialoge sehr gut gemacht, bei Gothic 4 musste ich teilweise einfach nur lachen, da sie so unglaublich schlecht waren (zumindest die in der Demo). 
Beispiel (jetzt sehr abgekürzt): A: "Hau den Plünderer um, blabla" 	B: 	"Ok, aber davor ist ein Tor. Dafür brauche ich einen Schlüssel" So, wo man jetzt denkt, dass hier jetzt noch was kleines für zwischendurch zum suchen / abschlachten gibt, kommt folgende Antwort: A: " Richtig, hier hast du ihn". So, wofür das Tor und der Schlüssel? Naja.
Dann das nächste Gespräch mit good old Diego:	A: "Ok ich geb dir meine Machete, aber dafür musst du mich erst umhauen, damit ich seh was du gelernt hast " ..... Einige Schläge und blaue Augen später... A: " Okay, ich weiß immernoch nicht ob du was gelernt hast, jetzt geh zu den Goblins und hau die um" Hmm jo alles klar soweit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Quests sind natürlich fast die gleichen wie in den anderen Gothic teilen oder in Risen, doch sind sie da durch die Dialoge einfach besser verpackt und kommen nicht so lächerlich rüber.
Aber das ist bisher auch das einzige was ich zu kritisieren hätte am Spiel, zumindest an der Demo.


----------



## Progamer13332 (25. September 2010)

also ich muss auch sagen, gothic haben die rauen dialoge und die unfreundliche spielwelt ausgemacht und was haben wir mit arcania bekommen?, ne freundin die schwanger ist, nen vater den man überzeugen muss, einer hochzeit zuzustimmen......ehm lol? no comment spellbound 

ahja ich vergaß die hexe des schicksals, die unsere kräfte wecken will indem wir gegen 20 verschiedene mobs kämpfen müssen


----------



## Teiby (25. September 2010)

So habs nun 2 mal runterladen müssen, da der download beim ersten mal irgendwie verbuggt war.

Hab gerade durchgespielt (1 Stunden und 20 Minuten) und fands Anfangs eher etwas langweilig. Später wurde es aber dann besser. (hab mich auch etwas verlaufen :<)

Mal so ein paar Punkte, was ich schlecht und gut fand:

+ Man kann schnell Plündern
+ Ich hab 25-40 FPS bei höchsten Grafikeinstellungen
+ Die Verzauberungen mit HP regeration find ich gut und auch das Mana automatisch sich herstellt
+ Manche sagen, das das Skillsystem blöd ist: Ich finds super!
+ Die ganzen Wendungen im Demo sind sehr spannend. Hoffe das werden sich im Hauptspiel auch.

-+ Der Sonneruntergang ist schön gemacht, könnte aber schöner sein. Schaut mal zu wenn die Sonne im Meer untergeht. Die Schatten sehen geil aus, aber die Sonne verblasst dann einfach in der Luft, anstatt immer weiter im Boden zu versinken, was viel schöner aussehen würde.

- Im der Demo lief die Schattendarstellung ziemlich beschissen, wenn es weiter entfernt war.
- Feuer oder Lichtquellen hat öfters mal geflackert, was sehr blöd aussah und hoffendlich nicht im Hauptspiel sein wird.
- Man kann nicht schwimmen und es gibt oft überall unsichtbare Wände und verschlossene Türen. Ist vielleicht in der Demo passend, aber im Hauptspiel find ich das sehr blöd mit den Wänden.

Ich mag eigentlich alle Spiele, die in die Richtung gehen, und wenn es immer das gleiche Spiel ist fänd ich das auch blöd. Daher kann das Spiel auch ein klein wenig von Gothic 1,2 abweichen.

Also alles im allen: Ich habs mir schon vorbestellt und finde es gut. Wenn das Spiel noch schön an Gothic 3 anpasst, dann ist es für mich ein Nachfolger.

Achja Two Worlds ist auch gut und werd mir auch Teil 2 kaufen.


----------



## Tikume (26. September 2010)

Ich muss vorrausschicken dass Ich Gothic nie länger als 5 Minuten gespielt habe und dementsprechend auch keinen Gothic-Stil bzw. andere Dinge erwarte.

Bei mir spreizen alle NPCs und Gegner die Arme vom Körper und haben keine Animation.
Die Köpfe der NPCs schweben neben ihnen, während den namenlosen Held ein schwebendes Toupet begleitet.

Die Landschaftsgrafik ist allerding wirklich ansehnlich, die Synchro geht in Ordnung.

Offenbar hat man Springen nur damit man an Stellen wo eigentlich kein Hindernis ist, man aber dennoch hängt, irgendwie weiterkommt. Ansonsten wirkt die Landschaft ähnlich beschränkt wie in Neverwinter Nights, Dragon Age oder Witcher 1. Man hat einen vorgegeben Pfad auf dem man sich wie auf Schienen bewegt.

Es mag an der ausgekoppelten Demo liegen dass die Story nicht in Fahrt kommt. Packen tut sie jedenfalls nicht.
Dazu kommt dass man glaube ich genau 2 mal überhaupt mehr als nur eine Antwortmöglichkeit in den Dialogen hat.

Fehlende Komfortfunktionen wie Kartenmarkierungen (und sei es Nur für Points of Interest) sind da noch das geringste Übel.


Fazit: Anhand der Demo werde ich es ganz sicher nicht kaufen.


----------



## Sp@rtan (26. September 2010)

Also ich habe Gothic, Gothic 2 + Die Nacht des Raben, Gothic 3 + Götterdämmerung und auch Risen gespielt, und ja man merkt das an Arcania andere Entwickler am Werk waren, dennoch muss ich sagen das Spiel gefällt mir sehr gut, klar es ist anders aber dennoch vertraut. Es war klar das Gothic 4 anders wird, nicht nur weil andere Entwickler am Werk sind, auch aus dem Grund das Gothic nunmal relativ beschränkt auf eine Sparte von Spielern war. Es hieß nich oft genug Gothic zei zu schwer (was ich nicht teile), aus dem Grund schreckte es ja auch viele Spieler ab. Wenn man sich dann aber mal mit Gothic beschäftigt hat, hat man eins der besten Rollenspiele (1+2+DNdR,ausgeschlossen G3+Addon) geliefert bekommen was es auf dem Markt gibt. Nicht die Grafik sondern die Atmosphäre haben die Gothic Spiele ja so unvergleichlich gemacht.

Jowood will halt einen größeren Kreis von Spielern erreichen, wenn man sich Oblivion anguckt, eins der wohl erfolgreichsten Rollenspiele des letzen Jahrzents und dennoch für mich kein atmosphärisch gutes Spiel, es war eins dieser Spiele was halt jeder man gefallen sollte, was es auch sicherlich getan hat, nur ich fand es fehlte mir das klassische Rollenspiel, und für mich war das ganze Setting irgendwann etwas zu abgespaced, erst recht mit den ganzen Portalen usw. Nichts desto Trotz ein klasse Spiel. Arcania will jetzt in eine ähnliche Richtung, weil man kann nicht von ein paar tausend fans leben kann die erwarten das ein Gothic 2 Remake mit besserer Grafik kommt.

Ich persönlich werde mir Arcania aufjedenfall kaufen, da ich das "frische" in der Reihe wirklich nur begrüßen kann, da ich nur die Demo gespielt habe kann ich zur Atmosphäre nicht viel sagen nur mir kams noch ein bisschen zu freundlich rüber.Was mich auch stört ist der Held, klar es muss einen neuen geben, aber denn hätte man auch etwas "härter" gestalten können, nicht so einen Milchbubbi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Es wird sich am 12. Oktober zeigen ob es wirklich ein "würdiger" Nachfolger ist, viele sagen: KEIN GOTHIC, was auch teilweise stimmt, doch ich kann nur sagen gebt dem ganzen eine Chance und das sich Spellbound wirklich mühe gibt es den Gothic Fans recht zu machen sieht man auch an der guten weiterführung der Story, die für mich sehr gelungen ist.

Also Leute nicht so kritisch und wenns doch nichts wird, muss wohl Gothic rausgekrammt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karvon (26. September 2010)

also ich find die demo super! Endlich dinge, die mich an den vorgängern gestört haben, die besser gemacht sind:

-schnell looten!
-waffen ziehn wo ich will, muss ja keine kampfhandlung sein!
-echt tolle kampfsystem! Ob zu leicht lässt sich streiten, denn diese rechtsklick attacke in G3 war lachhaft!
-Grafik brauchen wir garned erst reden
-Dialoge toll, besser als in g3
-Landschaft und Dorf waren echt mal das geilste Design ever!
- Höhlen, Gegner, diego waren nett...aber nix besonderes.

Ja ich kaufs auf jedenfall (schon vorbestellt) und finde dieses gerede hier, es sei kein gothic mehr als lächerlich. Da ich noch diese kommentare im Kopf hab, wo beim 3ten teil alle gelästert haben "iimmer das gleiche, keine Innovationen". Jetzt wo teilweise neues drinsteckt (Kampf, Crafting) lästert ihr wieder?

Mag euch ned kritisieren, steht mir nicht zu, da es sich um eure Meinung handelt! Aber muss echt sagen, Spellbound hat tolle Arbeit geleistet und Piranha Bytes sollte bei Risen bleiben. Haben beide was davon.

Noch kurz zu den Bugs. Mir sind auch welche aufgefallen, aber so krass wie bei Tikume waren sie bei mir nicht. Woran das liegt weis ich nicht, aber Mysteriös ist des schon, dass die Bugs bei manchen mehr und bei einigen fast garned oder sehr gering auftreten. Aber was Demo so an sich haben ist, dass die Vollversionen ausgereifter sind. 

Mfg


----------



## Novane (26. September 2010)

Ich finde die Demo gar nicht schlecht.
Als eingefleischter Gothic-Spieler habe ich gleich mal Schwer, nachträglich in den Optionen ausgewählt.
Für alle die sagen die Kämpfe sind zu leicht.
Vllt mal dran gedacht das dies der Anfang ist?
Die Gegner sind einfach zu besiegen, vorallem weil sie leuchten. Aber wer sagt denn das das später auch so ist?
Ich denke das Kampfsystem wird noch schwerer werden. Außerdem gibt es ja noch den Modus Gothic, was auch immer der beinhalten wird.
Ich habe die Demo jetzt zweimal durch. Die Steuerung ist ganz ok. Wenn man eine Fernkampfwaffe nimmt ist es sehr einfach. 
Auch in der Höhle bekommt man extrem gute Items, Ich denke der Anfang ist dazu da das Kampfsystem ein bisschen kennen zu lernen.
Und mal ehrlich, die Kämpfe in Gothic 1 waren auch nie sonderlich schwer meiner Meinung nach.
Es war nur schwer wenn man gleich am Anfang die ersten Gegner angegriffen hat. Hier hat man von vornerein eine bessere Waffenführung, aber überlegt mal ihr hättet in Gothic 1 von vornerein die Einhandbeherschung auf Stufe 2 gehabt. Dann wären die Kämpfe vergleichbar easy.

Ich fands nett, die Demo zeigt mir das ich das Spiel mir irgendwann kaufen werde, allerdings steht jetzt Mafia 2 an und danach Cataclysm


----------



## Razyl (26. September 2010)

Arcania: Gothic 4 ist genau das geworden, was von Anfang vermutet wurde: Ein Rollenspiel, welches Gothic ein wenig ähnelt, aber sonst nicht viel gemeinsam hat. 

Grafisch sieht es ok aus, aber das Wasser ist eher schlecht als Recht, die Schatten sind teilweise auch hässlich. Das Kampfsystem ist extrem einfach, die Dialoge sind an einigen Stellen schwachsinnig und passen nicht, die Gesichter sehen unschön aus. Bugs existieren sowieso, was anderes habe ich auch gar nicht erwartet, wenn ein Publisher wie Jowood im Nacken sitzt. Diese offene Welt ist stellenweise gar nicht so offen, denn oftmals trifft man auf die berühmte unsichtbare Wand. Ein wenig überraschend finde ich, dass man im Dorf fast gar keinen zusammen schlagen kann. Nicht, dass ich so etwas gerne mache, aber in den vorigen Gothic-Teilen konnte man nahezu jeden in der Stadt schlagen, zudem die Wachen und andere Leute sich aufgeregt haben, wenn man die Waffe gezogen hat oder wenn man fremde Häuser betritt. 

Des weiteren trifft man auf keine Fraktionen und warum man das ehemalige Trainer-System durch ein Skill-Baum-System ersetzt ist mir auch ein absolutes Rätsel, ebenso wie es passieren kann, dass im Questlog das Ende wunderbar gespoilert wird. Sieht wieder wunderbar nach Entwickler-Schlamperei aus. 

Positives gibt es auch was: Die Dörfer und Landschaften sind recht gut gestaltet und erinnern durchaus schon an Gothic. Nette Sache: Das wählen zwischen der amerikanischen und europäischen Farbvariante. Die Sprecher der bekannten Charaktere, wie z.B. Diego, scheinen die selben zu sein, wie schon in den vorigen Teilen. 

Alles in allem ist Arcania mit Sicherheit kein Titel, den es sich zu kaufen lohnt. Besonders erst, wenn die Vollversion ähnlich starke Mängel und Bugs aufzeigt wie die Demo. Und insgeheim hoffe ich doch sehr, dass Jowood an Arcania pleite gehen wird. Einen großen Schuldenberg haben sie sowieso schon derzeit und wenn Arcania floppt war es das mit diesem Publisher wohl endgültig. Für die Gothic-Lizenz ist das vorerst irrelevant, denn die würde sowieso mit Teil 5 zurück zu Piranha Bytes wandern.


----------



## Toxxical (26. September 2010)

Wenn es ein anderes Spiel ist, wieso verwenden sie den Namen und ein paar Charaktere weiter? Um es besser zu vermarkten!
Mir fehlt irgendwie der Teil wo sich Diego und der neue namenlose Held kennen lernen.


----------



## Qonix (26. September 2010)

Es ist kein neues Spiel. Es ist nur ein neuer Held in der Welt von Gothic. Die alten Charakter sind älter geworden und der alte Held sitzt auf dem Thron und verrottet, was ich sehr unlogisch und schade finde.


----------



## Razyl (26. September 2010)

Qonix schrieb:


> Es ist kein neues Spiel. Es ist nur ein neuer Held in der Welt von Gothic. Die alten Charakter sind älter geworden und der alte Held sitzt auf dem Thron und verrottet, was ich sehr unlogisch und schade finde.



Er verrottet nicht. Er führt Krieg und Unterdrückt die Bevölkerung. 

Das Ende des Spiels klingt dennoch komisch...


----------



## Qonix (26. September 2010)

Es heisst doch er sei schwer krank.


----------



## Pyrodimi (27. September 2010)

Wenn das Hauptspiel soweiter geht wie die Demo sollte man das Teil an den Puplisher zurückschicken mit der AUfschrifft:

"Gackpapier für Konsoleros und Gackbratzen 3-Lagig"


Gothic: OpenWorld - Ankommen und geh und mach was du willst, kriegste aufs Maul - selbst schuld
Müllania: Jaja lieber Held lauf bloss net zu weit weg..wir machens lieber schön linear, damit selbst Horst Konsolenkid sich nicht verläuft
Gothic: Mordend und Brandschatzend durch die Welt ziehen, die FREIE Wahl der Waffen? Kein Thema kämpfe und handle, töte wenn du auch willst
Müllania: Ach du strahlender Held, Hier nimm doch das Item und das Item und das Item und das Item (Bin ich hier in Diablo oder WoW?) und töte dort nur böse Finger..ach und bedien dich ruhig an fremden Eigentum oh strahlender Held, wir sind dir nicht böse, bist ja unser geliebter Held..(Alter wie gern hätte ich meiner "Verlobten" den Schädel eingeschlagen -.-)
Gothic: Pirsch dich an, versuche deinen Gegner schnell auszuschalten und pass bloss auf das es icht zuviele sind sonst - GAME OVER
Müllania: Hey jo, iam the mighty Prince of Arcania ..ich hopple und springe wie ein Karnickel auf Crack und dresch selbst 5 Untote Paladine mit einen flotten Salto vorwärts tot..
Blocken und anschleichen? Schild? pffft...ich leg selbst in Plattenrüstung noch tolle ausweichrollen ala Jackie Chan hin...
Gothic: Kult, selbst Gothic3 ist mit Communitypatches ein absolutes Kultspiel
Müllania: HackSlay das sich nur wegen dem Namen verkaufen wird, allerdings rein gar nichts mit dem Flair von Gothic zu tun hat. Deutlich spürbar das das Spiel selbst für die dümmsten und Mitleidigsten Gamer gemacht wurde und einfach zusehr "Konsolerofeeling"

Fazit: Rein ins Klo, draufgeschissen und zurück an den Absender, lieber auf Risen2 warten, da kann man sich sicher sein ein würdiges Gothic5 zu bekommen (Risen ist ja auch der einzig würdige Gothic3 Nachfolger, aber dieser Müll verdient den Namen Gothic nicht)


----------



## Hekka (27. September 2010)

Hmmm.......ich frag mich gerade welche Demo ich gespielt habe, habe mir jetzt alle eure Berichte durch gelesen wo unter anderem geschrieben wurde: Köpfe der NPC schweben neben ihnen,dann soll es einen Schwimmbug geben nur wurde da von Anfang gesagt das der Held nicht schwimmen kann,dann hatten viele von euch Probleme beim downloaden, das ging  bei mir razfaz und installiert war es auch gleich!
Von vielen wurde die Grafik als schlecht empfunden, frag mich nur warum den die ist bei weiten schöner als bei Gothic 3!

Arcania mit Dragon Age Origins zu vergleichen ist ein schlechter Witz, wer es gespielt hat weiss auch welches Spiel besser ist, dann die Animation der NPC wenn sie gesprochen haben, hat bei mir gepasst!
Die Storyline naja die ist simple da gefiel mir die von Gothic3 auch besser aber trotzdem würde ich gerne wissen wie es weiter, da ich vor allem die Kämpfe nach der Hexe sehr gut fand!

Das einzige was mich ein bisl stört ist das es keine Fraktionen gibt wie bei Gothic3 aber ansonsten hab ich nichts zum meckern und ausserdem war das mal die Demo von der GC ich denke ein bisl wird schon noch was überarbeitet werden!


----------



## Toxxical (27. September 2010)

Um es nochmal zu erklären: Ich meinte unsichtbare Wände in Seen welche auch ohne schwimmen passiert werden könnten und nicht irgendwelche tiefen Gewässer oder gar das Meer.
Unsichtbare Wände machen einfach das Gefühl einer Freien Welt kaputt.


----------



## Hekka (27. September 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Um es nochmal zu erklären: Ich meinte unsichtbare Wände in Seen welche auch ohne schwimmen passiert werden könnten und nicht irgendwelche tiefen Gewässer oder gar das Meer.
> Unsichtbare Wände machen einfach das Gefühl einer Freien Welt kaputt.




Seen? Hilf mir auf die Sprünge, ich kenne nur das kleine Bacherl im Dorf wo der eine Bauer auf der Brücke steht und einen nicht durch lässt! Ich bin eigentlich nur der Storyline gefolgt! Vielleicht bin ich auch an einem vorbei gelaufen und hab in nicht beachtet sry!


----------



## Razyl (27. September 2010)

Hekka schrieb:


> Von vielen wurde die Grafik als schlecht empfunden, frag mich nur warum den die ist bei weiten schöner als bei Gothic 3!



Das ist ja sowieso das Mindeste gewesen...

Nur weil die Grafik schöner ist als in Gothic 3, welches vor vier (!) Jahren erschien, muss die Grafik in Arcania nicht zwingend sehr hübsch sein. Sie sieht ok aus, mehr aber auch nicht. Besonders das Wasser ist hässlich, die Landschaftsschatten bauen stellenweise viele Fehler etc. Und gut optimiert ist die Engine, wie schon in den früheren Gothic-Teilen, leider auch nicht sehr gut.


----------



## SPhillips (27. September 2010)

die demo macht auf jeden Fall Lust auf mehr!!!! Hab sie nun 2x gespielt....und warte nun dann auch auf die vollversion.


----------



## Hekka (27. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das ist ja sowieso das Mindeste gewesen...
> 
> Nur weil die Grafik schöner ist als in Gothic 3, welches vor vier (!) Jahren erschien, muss die Grafik in Arcania nicht zwingend sehr hübsch sein. Sie sieht ok aus, mehr aber auch nicht. Besonders das Wasser ist hässlich, die Landschaftsschatten bauen stellenweise viele Fehler etc. Und gut optimiert ist die Engine, wie schon in den früheren Gothic-Teilen, leider auch nicht sehr gut.



Ich spiele momentan noch über Gamerunlimited Gothic 3, die Grafik an sich tut bei mir nicht so viel zur Sache, wenn das Spiel eine Herausforderung darstellt und das ganze rund herum passt bin ich schon zufrieden!
Ich freu mich aber auch darüber wenn ein Spiel auch noch ein Genuß für das Auge ist und mein PC auch  mal was zum tun hat!

Eine Frage hätte ich zu Risen, viele bezeichnen es als Gothic 4 aber andere sagen wieder das es Mist sei und die Welt viel zu klein, ich selbst habe nur die Demo angespielt, die war wie immer sehr kurz gehalten aber trotzdem hat auch Risen für mich den Effekt ausgelöst es zu kaufen und zu spielen!

Ich weiss es gehört nicht hierher aber kurze Info von euch was ihr von Risen haltet! Danke! ;-))


----------



## Varhjhin (27. September 2010)

Ich mag Risen.

Die ganz große Offenbarung war es zwar nicht (viele Sachen, wie der neue Held, die Lore, die Grundidee mit der Strafkolonie, sind einfach nicht ganz so großartig wie in Gothic), aber ich finde man erkennt gut die Handschrift von PB, welche ich durch G1 und 2 schätzen gelernt habe. Mit all ihren Stärken und auch ihren Macken (welche ich aber als nicht schlimm empfinde).

Es ist tatsächlich etwas zu kurz (wenn man alles erforscht geht es aber schon in ordnung finde ich). Aber das zeigt mir vor allem, dass mir das Spiel Spass gemacht hat. Ich wollte mehr davon. 

Die Grafik finde ich ingesamt hübsch. Die Natur sieht stellenweise wirklich hervorragend aus. Was aber mehr durch Landschaftsgestaltung (extrem dichte Vegetation etc.), als durch überragende Technik erreicht wird. Die Figuren sind ehr schwach, aber mich hats kaum gestört. Besser als in G3 (unproportional kleine Eier-Köpfe) waren sie alle mal.

Die Story fand ich auch ganz gut und nett präsentiert.

Das Gameplay hat ebenfalls gepasst. Das Kampfsystem fand ich richtig klasse, wobei die Animationen allerdings recht hakelig waren.

Also alles in allem finde ich Risen ist wie ein guter B-Film. Man merkt, dass das Budget nicht riesig war, aber auch das das vorhandene Budget gut genutz wurde, alles zusammen passt und stimmig ineinander greift, und das keine gravierenden Fehler gemacht wurden.

Ich habe jedenfalls den Kauf nicht bereut, und freue mich schon auf Teil 2.


----------



## Hekka (27. September 2010)

Varhjhin schrieb:


> Ich mag Risen.
> 
> Die ganz große Offenbarung war es zwar nicht (viele Sachen, wie der neue Held, die Lore, die Grundidee mit der Strafkolonie, sind einfach nicht ganz so großartig wie in Gothic), aber ich finde man erkennt gut die Handschrift von PB, welche ich durch G1 und 2 schätzen gelernt habe. Mit all ihren Stärken und auch ihren Macken (welche ich aber als nicht schlimm empfinde).
> 
> ...



Danke für deine Antwort!


----------



## Razyl (27. September 2010)

Hekka schrieb:


> Ich spiele momentan noch über Gamerunlimited Gothic 3, die Grafik an sich tut bei mir nicht so viel zur Sache, wenn das Spiel eine Herausforderung darstellt und das ganze rund herum passt bin ich schon zufrieden!



Dagegen sage ich ja nichts, aber bei Arcania, zumindest in der Demo-Version, passt es halt einfach nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (27. September 2010)

Hekka schrieb:


> Hmmm.......ich frag mich gerade welche Demo ich gespielt habe, habe mir jetzt alle eure Berichte durch gelesen wo unter anderem geschrieben wurde: Köpfe der NPC schweben neben ihnen,dann soll es einen Schwimmbug geben nur wurde da von Anfang gesagt das der Held nicht schwimmen kann,dann hatten viele von euch Probleme beim downloaden, das ging  bei mir razfaz und installiert war es auch gleich!



Nur weil ein Bug bei Dir nicht aufgetreten ist, heisst es nicht dass er nicht existiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grafik ist gut, da stimm ich Dir zu.

Aber das Hauptproblem war für mich eh dass es öde und belanglos war, während mich z.B. Dragon Age von Anfang an gefesselt hat.

Aber jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack und ich freue mich für das SPiel wenn Leute es kaufen und es doch kein Flopp wird.


----------



## Hekka (28. September 2010)

Razyl und Tikume fühlt euch bitte nicht angegriffen, ich schreib ja nur wie ich es sehe, tut mir leid falls ihr das so aufgefasst habt!
An Dragon Age wird auch so schnell "meiner Ansicht nach" kein RPG rankommen!


----------



## Razyl (28. September 2010)

Hekka schrieb:


> Razyl und Tikume fühlt euch bitte nicht angegriffen, ich schreib ja nur wie ich es sehe, tut mir leid falls ihr das so aufgefasst habt!
> An Dragon Age wird auch so schnell "meiner Ansicht nach" kein RPG rankommen!



Ich fühle mich doch gar nicht angegriffen. Ich akzeptiere deine Meinung, nur teile ich sie nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dragon Age war mit Sicherheit super, aber das beste Rollenspiel bleibt für mich immer noch KotOR, sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr dicht gefolgt von Baldurs Gate 2. In Sachen Story und Action-Rollenspiel und meiner Meinung nach eines der besten Spiele aller Zeiten: Mass Effect (1+2).

Aber das tut hier ja gar nichts zur Sache. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (29. September 2010)

Hekka schrieb:


> Razyl und Tikume fühlt euch bitte nicht angegriffen



Keine Sorge, fühle ich mich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie schon geschrieben wünsche ich dem Spiel auch viel Glück und ich werde mir auch die Testberichte dann ansehen, denn es kann ja auch sein dass sie mit der Demo einfach ins Klo gegriffen haben von der Story her.


----------



## TrollJumper (7. Oktober 2010)

Es ist kein Gothic mehr.
Man sollte sich überlegen ob man es nicht nur "Arcania" nennt, da der Namenszusatz "Gothic" nicht berechtigt ist.
Dafür fehlt einfach zu viel. Die für mich größten Mängel sind: KEINE Fraktionen, KEINE Lehrer, KEINE Offene Spielwelt, sondern wieder so eine lineare Spielwelt. Dem Kampfsystem merkt man an, dass das Spiel nebenbei für Konsolen entwickelt wurde. Es ist genauso einfach und schlichtweg simpel gemacht wie ein Hack 'n' Slay Spiel. Schon Gothic 3 ist in diese Richtung gegangen. Ein weiterer großer Kritikpunkt meinerseits: man kann nicht mehr alle NPC´s angreifen.
Ich habe in der Demo auch schon versucht ihnen einen Pfeil durch den Kopf zu jagen, aber eben dieser scheint ihre unempfindlichste Stelle zu sein.
Viel von der Gothic Atmosphäre kann das Spiel nicht einfangen. In der Demo kam es mir eher wie ein 0815 RPG, das möglichst Casual lastig sein soll, damit es ja keinen überfordert.


----------



## Alcest (11. Oktober 2010)

OMG DER HELD SIEHT AUS WIE EIN EMO MIT BART ICH KOTZ AB JUNG

Allein deshalb werde ich da kein Cent für ausgeben, wie kann man nur so ein hässlichen Helden basteln ...
Komm wir schicken nen Emoboy ins Mittelalter der alles rockt oder was ............

Hatte mich echt aus das Spiel gefreut aber dieser Held.. No Go!!


----------

